# Best camera for under £100?



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

As the title says really, dont have a family camera anymore and i want a camera to post pics up of my details once i start


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

one from the panasonic lumix range!


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Link by anychance? need as much help as i can get im rubbish when it comes to cameras


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/product/default.aspx?sku=1024846

Tiny bit over budget, but if you have a look on ebay i imagine you'll get it for £100!


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Yep, another :thumb: for the Lumix range here.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

This is the camera I have Fuji Finepix S5700 it is great


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a couple of months old Fuji Finepix s5800 if your interested bud.

All boxed etc ready to go.

http://www.currys.co.uk/martprd/sto...401&ppc_model_numbers&source_id=esearchvision


----------

